# no default gateway address



## oplinger (Feb 24, 2008)

I've been searching into this problem for quite some time now, and i cant seem to find any answer that works. 

Anyway, for some reason or another, i was asked to change the wireless password for my router. which is no big deal, but thats when it started, My computer (has a wired connection to the router) cant seem to connect to the router (or maybe...interface with it?) I can ping everyone on the network, but thats about all i can do through the router. 

i have restarted my computer, the router, DHCP is on, i have reinstalled my NIC's drivers, manually set the default gateway and IP and DNS, and all of them independently, ive -restarted- my DHCP services. all that fun you find in the rest of the answers i have found myself.

my computer is the only one currently having this issue, the router works fine for the rest of them, so that leads me to believe its just myself. Does anyone have any insight? did i miss something? ...and if there is any information i need to provide i will do so.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

What country are you located in.
Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## oplinger (Feb 24, 2008)

USA
Comcast
Arris TM502G
Belkin Wireless G router F5D7230-4
Wired
make and model: well its custom built but the mobo is an Asus K8V-SE
Windows XP SP2
Firefox and/or IE

and i have already given an -exact- description. i dont get a default gateway address. thats about it, with ipconfig under default gateway, its blank. 


```
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\opl1nger>ping 216.109.112.135

Pinging 216.109.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:

Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\opl1nger>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


C:\Documents and Settings\opl1nger>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection 3:
Node IpAddress: [169.254.130.156] Scope Id: []

                NetBIOS Local Name Table

       Name               Type         Status
    ---------------------------------------------
    OPLINGER       <00>  UNIQUE      Registered
    OPLINGER       <20>  UNIQUE      Registered
    MSHOME         <00>  GROUP       Registered
    MSHOME         <1E>  GROUP       Registered
    MSHOME         <1D>  UNIQUE      Registered
    ..__MSBROWSE__.<01>  GROUP       Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\opl1nger>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

        Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : oplinger
        Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
        Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
        IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
        WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/10
0/1000Base-T Adapter, Copper RJ-45
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-D8-0F-AC-04
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
        Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
        Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.130.156
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\opl1nger>
```


----------



## oplinger (Feb 24, 2008)

...i feel as if perhaps this problem stumps the masses....

:4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I was away yesterday.

You have no connection to the router.

First step would be to try a new cable and a new port on the router. If that doesn't do it, try this stack repair.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------

